# Out with the old



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

This was always one of my favorite baths in this home. I like exposed old ****e. The perfect condition bumper tub hopefully goes down the three flights of steps (by others) without incident. Never once had a service call, in my 13 yrs, for this almost 90 yr old drum trap. 
Oh well. Can't last forever. 
Btw. This thing came apart like it was installed yesterday. Says a lot for the men in the trade back then and the good quality materials they had access to. 



















































Same house...








































Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Wow great pics. Where were they taken? I have with in the last year worked on and is now still working that exsact tub set up and lav Stops.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

its too nice to throw away. its like an antique plumbing museum. in its day, maybe 1920s, it had to be the best of the best. did it still have the original toilet? makes me smile thats one of the reasons i love my job just getting a chance to see the stuff that people took pride in taking care of for so many years.i can honestly say that most of the stuff we install today will not make that long.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> its too nice to throw away. its like an antique plumbing museum. in its day, maybe 1920s, it had to be the best of the best. did it still have the original toilet? makes me smile thats one of the reasons i love my job just getting a chance to see the stuff that people took pride in taking care of for so many years.i can honestly say that most of the stuff we install today will not make that long.


 sadly we live in a throw away world


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

budders said:


> Where were they taken?


The stops were installed about 5 yrs ago when the single lever shower faucet was added 
This house is in Baltimore city. The fancy side. 
Construction started in 1918. Finished in 1927.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> did it still have the original toilet?


 Yes. Most all of the original 17 toilets are still in use today. Lead bend under the floor with a wall hung tank. This one uses a flush 90. The others use a very rare offset flush tube. Bottom of tank to top spud of toilet. 
Where I've changed the lend bends we have always re-installed the original toilets. Curtain ballcocks and all.


----------



## Pipemaster41 (Jan 9, 2011)

Brings back memories, a lot of the young guys if it's not put together with glue there done


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I've saved a couple of fancy faucets like that. Too beautiful to scrap but of no use unless I start a plumbing museum.

David


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

We have a plumbing museum just outside of Boston , really cool place

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I can't imagine being on a single job for nine years. I don't know how you new-con guys can be that patient.


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I can't imagine being on a single job for nine years. I don't know how you new-con guys can be that patient.


This is a house that I service. The place is huge. On average I can expect 4 service calls a month, in addition to any projects they have planned. The full time estate manager does a good job keeping the trades busy.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

gold and jade and gilded sink


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

tims007 said:


> gold and jade and gilded sink


Phylrich faucet?


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

I've ripped out many of those, and some of the ones we did, customer had the tubs refinished. Had a good machine shop in town that had a guy who would rebuild the faucet stems, fix the worn out threads. Been a while, but I could still do some lead wiping.


----------

